# Best in Show Puppy



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry for showing off, but I just want to share the great results I hvad this weekend. It was a 3 day national club show (Toy group).

Dexter was entered i puppy class all 3 days and was BOB Puppy all 3 days. On satureday he was BIS 4 Puppy and on Sunday he was BEST IN SHOW Puppy.
So he ended his tim ein puppy class, the same way he started it in the baby class 









BIS 4 Puppy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BIS 4 Puppy (I don't have a photo from the BIS ring)









BIS Puppy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Dexter entering the BIS puppy ring for the last time









BIS Puppy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
The judge (the lady in pink) have started sorting selecting









BIS Puppy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I was a bit surprised he won, so I started crying of happiness 


No we are taking a little show break after 18 shows in 4 months


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow!!! Congratulations!!! What a good looker he is.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

He is certainly a stunner.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations! What an honor! Best of luck with him.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats! That is awesome!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

What a handsome little man! Congratulations!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't be sorry for "showing off" Christine. You worked hard, you deserve it.
You know how much I love Dexter, he's a real hunk, beautiful boy.
Congratulations! :thumbright:


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

THANK YOU ALL OF YOU :love5:



~LS~ said:


> Don't be sorry for "showing off" Christine. You worked hard, you deserve it.
> You know how much I love Dexter, he's a real hunk, beautiful boy.
> Congratulations! :thumbright:


Okay then  
At 15 officials shows in just 4months he have won 1x BIS Puppy, 1x BIS Baby, 1xBIS 3 Baby, 1xBIS 4 Puppy, 1x BIS 4 Baby, 8x BOB Baby (out of 8 possible at Speciality, CAC and CACIB shows) 4x BOB Puppy (out of 7 possible) and 2x BIS 4 Baby and 3x BOB Baby at unofficial all breed shows


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Congratulations! What a handsome boy!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

He is gorgeous!! You must be mega proud! x


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you <3 
YES! I'm very proude of him and what he have accomplished in such a short time


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

:cheer::cheer: :foxes_207::foxes_207: :notworthy: 

Woohoo!!!! You should be on cloud 9 right about now!!! What a fantastic weekend you had!!! 

Dexter looks so good in the ring...so attentive to you!! Love it!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Superb dog & matching results!!! 

Jees it must irritate a lot of the old timers that one so young gets out there & wipes the floor with so many, I love it!!!! Over here I'm sure they'd try to drive you out with gossip, backstabbing & sheer nastiness.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations, he's stunning.


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> :cheer::cheer: :foxes_207::foxes_207: :notworthy:
> 
> Woohoo!!!! You should be on cloud 9 right about now!!! What a fantastic weekend you had!!!



I am on coulde 9 or 99 (what eller is the highst 

It's the best show weekend I ever had! so far 




> Dexter looks so good in the ring...so attentive to you!! Love it!!


Thank you  He is such a JOY and fun to show, i just love this little fella to bits <3


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Superb dog & matching results!!!
> 
> Jees it must irritate a lot of the old timers that one so young gets out there & wipes the floor with so many, I love it!!!! Over here I'm sure they'd try to drive you out with gossip, backstabbing & sheer nastiness.


LOL, if you only knew 
They have and they keep trying, but the more they try, then more I want to show him  and there is so better way then him getting placed in BIS even know is "just" in BIS Baby or BIS puppy


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Outstanding! Great job!


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Good way to end your spate of shows. He's a beautiful boy. Congratulations.


----------



## Wynstonsmom (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats to you and your boy!!!


----------

